#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Физическая форма и тибетский буддизм

## Эфрон

На некоторых мероприятиях доводилось наблюдать монахов - разного возраста. Так вот, очевидно, что эти люди находятся в превосходной физической форме. Раз видел монаха, который что-то собирал с пола, полностью согнувшись, на прямых ногах, видно что у человека хорошая растяжка. Еще не раз наблюдал движения монахов и удивлялся их ловкости. Вот интересно, что и как они используют для тренировки своего физического тела? Очевидно, что Дрепунг Гоман не Шаолинь и единоборствам с цигуном там не учат. Так что же практикуют для физического развития обычные гелугпинские (и другие) монахи? Янтра-йогу? Её действительно знают не только на западе? Есть ли какие-либо техники, сходные с цигун?

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

В шести йогах Наропы- есть некоторая "физуха", но по моим наблюдениям, вспоминая о тысячах монахов например в Дхарамсале, могу сказать- что они все разные- в плане телесных доблестей. Но-да у всех специфическая растяжка- хорошая- прежде всего от многочасовых сидений на полу в специфических позах, и различных телодвижений в этом положении. суставные сумки- растягиваются. Старых монахов видел во множестве- с палками- согнутых- с  искривлёнными  артрозом конечностями..

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2015), Эфрон (24.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Еще замечал что не только нижние так сказать конечности развиты, но и верхние, и руки. У меня были версии - что от сидения на полу с детства, да растяжка улучшается, она как бы вырастает с организмом. Физическая работа, но опять же, жители наших северных деревень тоже многие работают с детства, но кроме большой физической силы ничем не обладают, например ловкостью и так далее.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Простирания.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.08.2015), Нико (24.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.08.2015), Эфрон (24.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Простирания.


Для растяжки не очень наверное, для укрепления всех групп мышц - да.

----------


## Росиник

> Но-да у всех специфическая растяжка- хорошая- прежде всего от многочасовых сидений на полу в специфических позах, и различных телодвижений в этом положении. суставные сумки- растягиваются. Старых монахов видел во множестве- с палками- согнутых- с  искривлёнными  артрозом конечностями..


По молодости часто и много старался выполнять практики в позе лотоса и полулотоса.  Теперь скоро полтинник,  вроде не старикан, а ноги часто болят. С коленями  вообще "засада".  Практику выполняю сидя на низеньком стульчике.  На подушечке даже не могу долго просидеть, колени начинают сильно болеть и судороги сводят.
Все эти "лотосы" и "полулотосы" - зло.

----------

Говинда (24.08.2015), Пема Дролкар (31.10.2015), Фил (24.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

Так многие приходят в буддизм из восточных единоборств, а там растяжка  на каждой тренировке, бег, отжимания подтягивания. В кекусинкай еще и железо таскают. Отсюда и хорошая физическая форма.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.08.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В Друкпа Кагью монахини практикуют цюань-фа




Еще попадалось видео, на котором Йонтэн Гьялцо демонстрировал формы Цигун

----------

Алик (24.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2015), Дубинин (24.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> По молодости часто и много старался выполнять практики в позе лотоса и полулотоса.  Теперь скоро полтинник,  вроде не старикан, а ноги часто болят. С коленями  вообще "засада".  Практику выполняю сидя на низеньком стульчике.  На подушечке даже не могу долго просидеть, колени начинают сильно болеть и судороги сводят.
> Все эти "лотосы" и "полулотосы" - зло.


Возьмите подушку повыше, или на ребро ее поставьте, футон помягче постелите. "Лотосы и полулотосы не виноваты, что мы своим телом не занимаемся. У меня знакомый мастер спорта по АРБ, а в настоящем 2-дан айкидо сел в лотос только в 50 лет. Рад был по уши).

----------

Дубинин (24.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Возьмите подушку повыше, или на ребро ее поставьте, футон помягче постелите. "Лотосы и полулотосы не виноваты, что мы своим телом не занимаемся. У меня знакомый мастер спорта по АРБ, а в настоящем 2-дан айкидо сел в лотос только в 50 лет. Рад был по уши).


К 80 тоже колени сломаются.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Возьмите подушку повыше, или на ребро ее поставьте, футон помягче постелите. "Лотосы и полулотосы не виноваты, что мы своим телом не занимаемся.


Зачем? ) Мне теперь и на стульчике устраивает.
Вот примерно так выглядит.  
Много лет назад мой сын на уроке труда сделал. Вот и пригодилось.




> У меня знакомый мастер спорта по АРБ, а в настоящем 2-дан айкидо сел в лотос только в 50 лет. Рад был по уши).


Я умел садиться в лотос с ранней молодости. Только вот зачем? Медитировать и выполнять садхану можно без лотосов. Долгое сидение в лотосе чревато для коленных суставов. Это не только мой личный опыт, но и подтверждается другими примерами. Если раньше в "нирвану" не уйдешь, то к старости это даст о себе знать, как профессиональная болячка.

----------

Алик (24.08.2015), Говинда (27.08.2015), Пема Дролкар (31.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вот вспомнился Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Много лет в Италии он лично преподавал янтра-йогу. Однако же, несколько лет назад, он не избежал операции на коленных чашечках, и вообще с трудом передвигался.


Колени- да, вещь проблемная. Лично я для себя нашел лечение проблем с коленями, коих накопилось много от соревнований и работы с "железом", в стоянии столбом. Как-то после регулярных стояний столбом два раза в день, колени попускают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> К 80 тоже колени сломаются.


Надеюсь, что через 30 лет ему уже лотос будет не нужен). Просто это была очередная победа над собой.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Если есть нагрузка на колени, но пока нет серьезных проблем, рекомендую для профилактики и долгого здоровья ваших коленей глюкозамин, хондроитин сульфат и метилсульфонилметан. Они есть в составе различных аптечных препаратов а также спортивных добавок для суставов и связок. В связи с большим количеством подделок в аптеках, предпочитаю спортивные добавки, например Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM Ultimate Nutrition.

----------

Legba (25.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (25.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

А вообще, соотносится ли цигун и ваджраяна? В даосизме, насколько я представляю, несколько иное представление о каналах в теле человека, о первоэлементах. Может быть, в равнинном Китае эти различия веками сглаживались (видел в интернете фотографии статуй даосских божеств в монастыре Шаолиня), но в Тибет даосизм же не проникал так.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Говорят, что при работе с тонким уровнем энергий, даже невозможно одновременно практиковать системы двух разных циклов Тантр. Энергетические каналы выстраиваются по разному, разные клеши задействуются, разные аспекты тончайших уровней Ума и т.д.

Но это, так сказать, при серьёзном углублении в Путь работы с формой\энергией.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А вообще, соотносится ли цигун и ваджраяна? В даосизме, насколько я представляю, несколько иное представление о каналах в теле человека, о первоэлементах. Может быть, в равнинном Китае эти различия веками сглаживались (видел в интернете фотографии статуй даосских божеств в монастыре Шаолиня), но в Тибет даосизм же не проникал так.


Ну смотрите, Лама Йонтэн Гьялцо как-то умудряется сочетать:

----------


## Нико

@*Пема Ванчук*, Вы ученик ламы Йонтена Гьялцо?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ну смотрите, Лама Йонтэн Гьялцо как-то умудряется сочетать:


Надо будет у Ламы ла спросить, но вообще, это, видимо, тибетская исцеляющая йога, не цигун.

----------


## Нико

Вообще-то в Тибете таких исцеляющих йог не было. Это привнесение извне.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Вообще-то в Тибете таких исцеляющих йог не было. Это привнесение извне.


Окей, но я на всякий случай у Ламы ла спрошу  :Smilie:

----------


## Говинда

> А вообще, соотносится ли цигун и ваджраяна?


Я думаю, да. И тому в подтверждение релаксация Кум нье, о которй говорил Тартанг Тулку. А в некоторых тантрах разве не работают с каналами и чакрами?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> @*Пема Ванчук*, Вы ученик ламы Йонтена Гьялцо?


Нет, интуиция Вас обманула.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Надо будет у Ламы ла спросить, но вообще, это, видимо, тибетская исцеляющая йога, не цигун.


Это даже не цигун, а похоже на элементы тайцзицюань собранные в произвольном порядке.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, интуиция Вас обманула.


Я так и не думала изначально. Спросила для проформы... И, раз вы ответили, имею право сказать.... Человек делает деньги тут. Лично его знаю много лет. Так что "тибетский" цигун, мигун, и пр. -- просто средство для завлекания восторженных с баблосами.

----------


## Эфрон

> Я так и не думала изначально. Спросила для проформы... И, раз вы ответили, имею право сказать.... Человек делает деньги тут. Лично его знаю много лет. Так что "тибетский" цигун, мигун, и пр. -- просто средство для завлекания восторженных с баблосами.


Нико, Вы не правы, простите. Лама Йонтен, те деньги которые он делает как вы выразились, с трудом их хватает на аренду помещения центра на Партизанской. Когда приезжают монахи, все средства уходят на монастырь, монахи их увозят с собой. Его медицинская практика стоит во много раз дешевле, чем в "Центрах Тибетской медицины", а с учеников, даже не постоянных, а появляющихся раз в полгода, он вообще не берет никаких денег за медицинские услуги, моя подруга сама ходила и знает.

----------

Алик (27.08.2015), Вольдемар (30.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.08.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы не правы, простите. Лама Йонтен, те деньги которые он делает как вы выразились, с трудом их хватает на аренду помещения центра на Партизанской. Когда приезжают монахи, все средства уходят на монастырь, монахи их увозят с собой. Его медицинская практика стоит во много раз дешевле, чем в "Центрах Тибетской медицины", а с учеников, даже не постоянных, а появляющихся раз в полгода, он вообще не берет никаких денег за медицинские услуги, моя подруга сама ходила и знает.


Ну-ну.

----------


## Алик

> Ну-ну.


Может, лучше так " Ну и ну! ?" ).

----------

Говинда (28.08.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015), Юй Кан (27.08.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я так и не думала изначально. Спросила для проформы... И, раз вы ответили, имею право сказать.... Человек делает деньги тут. Лично его знаю много лет. Так что "тибетский" цигун, мигун, и пр. -- просто средство для завлекания восторженных с баблосами.


Ээээм, ну, вы можете думать всё, что угодно, но Лама Йонтен очень щедрый человек. В Казанском центре нет таких проблем с арендой, как в Москве, и поэтому все практики и посвящения, когда приезжает Лама ла, проходят без каких-либо "рекомендуемых подношений".
К тому же, я лично знаю случаи, когда Лама ла помогал финансово своим ученикам в сложной ситуации. Завлекать в свои центры, никого не завлекает, денег не требует  :Smilie: 
Я не знаю почему вы допускаете такие огульные обвинения в его адрес . Если много лет знаете и есть что сказать, говорите.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.08.2015), Айрат (28.08.2015), Кузьмич (28.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (28.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я так и не думала изначально. Спросила для проформы... И, раз вы ответили, имею право сказать.... Человек делает деньги тут. Лично его знаю много лет. Так что "тибетский" цигун, мигун, и пр. -- просто средство для завлекания восторженных с баблосами.


"Сам-знаете-кто" не без Вашей помощи еще как "пилил бабло" :Smilie:  
А так, цигун рекомендует и Лама Сопа Ринпоче:



> Монаху, который серьезно заболел расстройством ветра во время базовой программы обучения
> 
> Монах стал испытывать трудности в обучении. Дело дошло до того, что он попросил разрешения посещать занятия частично. Он обратился к ламе Сопе за советом, нужно ли ему оставаться в учебном центре и заниматься неполный день, или лучше посвятить часть своего дня работе. Он также попросил Ринпоче рекомендовать ему практику, которая поможет справиться с болезнью. Ринпоче ответил так:
> 
> «Каждое утро и вечер вдыхай с большой силой, а потом с большой силой выдыхай. Представляй, как болезнь ветра в виде отрицательной кармы выходит из тебя. Делай это упражнение несколько раз. Также выполняй физические упражнения из шести йог Наропы. *Кроме того, поможет ци-гун.
> *
> Есть особая практика лечения расстройства ветра под названием «мани хардун», которую лама Цонкапа выполнял во время обучения, когда у него проявилась одна из форм расстройства ветра. Эту практику ему передал пожилой монах традиции Сакья. Мало, кто знаком с нею, но можно расспросить какого-нибудь геше. 
> http://savetibet.ru/2013/02/18/lung.html

----------

Legba (28.08.2015), Pedma Kalzang (10.11.2015), Pema Sonam (28.08.2015), Говинда (28.08.2015), Дубинин (28.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если много лет знаете и есть что сказать, говорите.


Уже спрашивали неоднократно. Нечего там сказать. Погундеть только, ЧСВ почесать.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.08.2015), Неварин (30.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (28.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.08.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Это даже не цигун, а похоже на элементы тайцзицюань собранные в произвольном порядке.


Лама, вроде бы, сказал, что это цигун. Упражнения для поддержания здоровья.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если есть нагрузка на колени, но пока нет серьезных проблем, рекомендую для профилактики и долгого здоровья ваших коленей глюкозамин, хондроитин сульфат и метилсульфонилметан. Они есть в составе различных аптечных препаратов а также спортивных добавок для суставов и связок. В связи с большим количеством подделок в аптеках, предпочитаю спортивные добавки, например Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM Ultimate Nutrition.


да. Я пью особый вид алоэ с МСМ, плюс есть крем с Мсм - который желательно намазать после спорта или во время долгого сидения на колени, а до этого - разогревающий, плюс еще кое-какие бады. И дыхательная щадящая гимнастика на растяжки. Если этого не делать, особенно к 50 годам и позже, есть риск вообще к старости перестать пользоваться ногами, потому что искажение движения конечностей ведет к усиленному разрушения всего баланса скелета, снашиваются определенные части, нагрузка смещается неравномерно, в том числе и на позвоночник, и в результате человек не может ходить, либо есть боли в спине и так далее. А если ноги перестают ходить - человек зависит от других, не говоря уже о затратах на лекарства и неудобство и боли.

Эластичность тканей с возрастом сильно падает, а многие спортсмены, балеруны и те, кто сидит в позе лотоса, часто травмируют излишней нагрузкой свои мышцы и сухожилия. Это все индивидуально. Многое зависит от полного набора элементов, питающих разные системы тела.

Еще катаюсь на сноуборде, но не прыгаю больше. Травма означает - что как до этого уже не станешь. Простирания хороши, если надеть, например, наколенники. А поза лотоса  - не надо себя насиловать. Это не принципиально, принципиально - прямая спина в медитации. И чтоб удобно было ее прямой держать.

Ну, а монахи разные бывают. В монастырях тоже все зависит от конкретного человека. Но питание у них не слишком полноценное для некоторых - есть некоторые монастыри, которые сидят на плохом рисе и овощах. 

Плюс, если ноги короткие, до пола легче доставать)))

----------

Буль (02.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.11.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> В монастырях тоже все зависит от конкретного человека. Но питание у них не слишком полноценное для некоторых - есть некоторые монастыри, которые сидят на плохом рисе и овощах.


Иногда для "обогащения" пищи советуют над ней начитывать мантру Дзамбалы.

----------


## Владимир Б

> Иногда для "обогащения" пищи советуют над ней начитывать мантру Дзамбалы.


Мантру какого Дзамбалы? 
Мантру Белого, мантру Желтого, мантру Красного, мантру Зеленого или мантру Черного Дзамбалы. (мантру какого Дзамбалы)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Мантру какого Дзамбалы? 
> Мантру Белого, мантру Желтого, мантру Красного, мантру Зеленого или мантру Черного Дзамбалы. (мантру какого Дзамбалы)


Жёлтого.

----------

Владимир Б (31.10.2015), Нико (31.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Иногда для "обогащения" пищи советуют над ней начитывать мантру Дзамбалы.


Да, но тут все зависит от чистоты и веры. И от кармических предпосылок. Монахам, особенно в холодном клмате, желательно бы попить витаминов....

----------


## Нико

> "Сам-знаете-кто" не без Вашей помощи еще как "пилил бабло"


Старая тема вскрылася, похоже... А я даже и упустила...

Кто там "пилит бабло" с моей ли помощью, не с моей, - это их карма. "Сами-знаете-кто" был много лет моим гуру, поэтому про баблосы МНЕ не думалось ни разу. Это "их карма", повторюсь.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Старая тема вскрылася, похоже... А я даже и упустила...
> 
> Кто там "пилит бабло" с моей ли помощью, не с моей, - это их карма. "Сами-знаете-кто" был много лет моим гуру, поэтому про баблосы МНЕ не думалось ни разу. Это "их карма", повторюсь.


Так Хэллоуин же, вот мертвая тема и воскресла и пошла смущать форумчан аки диавол рыкающий :Mad:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2015)

----------


## Пакин

> Надо будет у Ламы ла спросить, но вообще, это, видимо, тибетская исцеляющая йога, не цигун.


Да, тибетский цигун, он как украинский евро- загадочен.

----------

Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, тибетский цигун - загадочен.


Традиция Джонанг сохранилась в области Дзамтанг местности Амдо. Эта территория с давних времён находиться в тесном контакте с Китаем. Тук уж сложилось, что географически, исторически и политически она входит во Внутренний Китай.

Нет ничего загадочного в том, что там для поддержания здоровья могут использовать  упражнения цигун.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.11.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Да, тибетский цигун, он как украинский евро- загадочен.


Эммм, цигун на тибетскость не претендует, просто он в исполнении тибетского ламы.

----------


## Нико

> Эммм, цигун на тибетскость не претендует, просто он в исполнении тибетского ламы.


Как и оздоровительная иога тибетская, если не брать в расчёт йоги Шесть йог Наропы, например...

----------


## Николас

Так таки продолжительное сидение в *лотосе* плохо сказывается на коленях?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Эммм, цигун на тибетскость не претендует, просто он в исполнении тибетского ламы.


На одном из питерских семинаров лама Йонтен показывал эти упражнения и сказал, что научился в китайской школе (которая с учебниками и математикой). Вот и все.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (04.11.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> На одном из питерских семинаров лама Йонтен показывал эти упражнения и сказал, что научился в китайской школе (которая с учебниками и математикой). Вот и все.


А семинар бесплатный был?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А семинар бесплатный был?


Платный, конечно.
 Боюсь, в нашей стране только у традиционной гелуг найдутся буржуи-бандосы узкоглазой национальности, готовые оплатить.

----------


## Нико

> Платный, конечно.
>  Боюсь, в нашей стране только у традиционной гелуг найдутся буржуи-бандосы узкоглазой национальности, готовые оплатить.


то-то и оно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> то-то и оно.


То-то и оно что??

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А семинар бесплатный был?


А при чем тут оплата? Цигун сейчас везде платный, любой бассейн и фитнес платный, так а почему от ламы надо обязательно бесплатно?)) Тем более все мы знаем, что такое орграсходы. И цигун, думаю, не был основной учебой от ламы.)

Только не будем опять поднимать вопрос, что ходить к ламам дорого)) С радостью готова оплатить любое посещение лам в посильной мне сумме. И еще обнимать начну организаторов с благодарностью, - это не в пример проще, чем организовывать самой приезд. И дешевле, чем если лететь в Индию самой.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (04.11.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Пакин

> Традиция Джонанг сохранилась в области Дзамтанг местности Амдо. Эта территория с давних времён находиться в тесном контакте с Китаем. Тук уж сложилось, что географически, исторически и политически она входит во Внутренний Китай.
> 
> Нет ничего загадочного в том, что там для поддержания здоровья могут использовать  упражнения цигун.


Здесь тонны загадочного, например, как они совмещают в уме разные картины устройства всего- даосскую и буддийскую?

----------


## Эделизи

> Здесь тонны загадочного, например, как они совмещают в уме разные картины устройства всего- даосскую и буддийскую?


А буддийская хорошо так на даосскую ложится. Ровненько. 
Говорю как бывший цигунист, выращивавший бессмертного зародыша )))

----------

Алик (04.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (04.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Вообще-то в Тибете таких исцеляющих йог не было. Это привнесение извне.


в Тибете все дхармы были извне привнесены. даже бон -и то, из Шанг Шунга.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (04.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> А буддийская хорошо так на даосскую ложится. Ровненько. 
> Говорю как бывший цигунист, выращивавший бессмертного зародыша )))


Как бывший цигунист, скажите, стоит ли им заниматься - чтобы было много жизненных сил, чтобы мало спать и высыпаться и не гневаться? Реально ли этого достичь занимаясь цигун?

----------


## Эделизи

> Как бывший цигунист, скажите, стоит ли им заниматься - чтобы было много жизненных сил, чтобы мало спать и высыпаться и не гневаться? Реально ли этого достичь занимаясь цигун?


Попробуйте постоять в столбе сначала. хотя бы месяц регулярно по 20-30 минут. Лучше с утра. Посмотрите как пойдет. хотя и это с учителем. лучше. С хорошим. С очень хорошим.

Насчет гневаться - при избытке энергии больше будете. С жизненными силами там все ок. Спать тоже меньше будете, это нормально. Но ментальные проблемы при избытке энергии - Усиливаются. Поэтому в пещерах веками старцы травцой и дождицей питались и никакого цигун не делали. 

В начале изменения очень сильно пойдут, почувствуешь себя сверхчеловеком и захочется хапнуть больше. Я один раз до практиковалась до кровоизлияния в глаза. Глаза красные были как у кролика, а в голове словно чугунный шар перекатывался. Сейчас понимаю, что до инсульта тогда было недалеко ))) Ну, очень гордилась собой с красными глазами.

Ушла из этой шайтанщины потому что там цель жизнь - бессмертие. А я очень люблю рассказ Шекли  "Кое -что задаром", ну и как услышала, что где-то в радугу превращаются - переметнулась.

Попробуйте, расскажите.

----------

Ometoff (04.11.2015), Алик (04.11.2015), Альбина (04.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (04.11.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Попробуйте постоять в столбе сначала. хотя бы месяц регулярно по 20-30 минут. Лучше с утра. Посмотрите как пойдет. хотя и это с учителем. лучше. С хорошим. С очень хорошим.
> 
> Насчет гневаться - при избытке энергии больше будете. С жизненными силами там все ок. Спать тоже меньше будете, это нормально. Но ментальные проблемы при избытке энергии - Усиливаются. Поэтому в пещерах веками старцы травцой и дождицей питались и никакого цигун не делали. 
> 
> В начале изменения очень сильно пойдут, почувствуешь себя сверхчеловеком и захочется хапнуть больше. Я один раз до практиковалась до кровоизлияния в глаза. Глаза красные были как у кролика, а в голове словно чугунный шар перекатывался. Сейчас понимаю, что до инсульта тогда было недалеко ))) Ну, очень гордилась собой с красными глазами.
> 
> Ушла из этой шайтанщины потому что там цель жизнь - бессмертие. А я очень люблю рассказ Шекли  "Кое -что задаром", ну и как услышала, что где-то в радугу превращаются - переметнулась.
> 
> Попробуйте, расскажите.


Спасибо за "Кое-что задаром" - обязательно прочитаю, и фильм по рассказу снимают похоже, в интернете трейлеры этого фильма 2016 г.

----------

Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Спасибо за "Кое-что задаром" - обязательно прочитаю, и фильм по рассказу снимают похоже, в интернете трейлеры этого фильма 2016 г.


Это мой любимый фантастический рассказ с юности. Снимают? Блин. Почему не я?! Шутка. Спасибо Вам за этот отзыв.

----------

Альбина (04.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> ну и как услышала, что где-то *в радугу превращаются* - переметнулась.


Может оказаться так, что у Даосов превращение в радугу это одна из средних ступеней  на их пути. К сожалению, не могу дать ссылку на один из индийских трактатов скаченного из интернета (потерял, вспомнить не могу), где расписаны этапы духовного роста, состояние превращения в радугу это не предел, дальше описывались более высшие достижения.

----------


## Эделизи

> Может оказаться так, что у Даосов превращение в радугу это одна из средних ступеней  на их пути. К сожалению, не могу дать ссылку на один из индийских трактатов скаченного из интернета (потерял, вспомнить не могу), где расписаны этапы духовного роста, состояние превращения в радугу это не предел, дальше описывались более высшие достижения.


Даосский канон " 8 пьяных бессмертных". Все о нем слышали.
Если дадите  ссылку на радугу даосов буду очень рада  ))

----------


## Пакин

> А буддийская хорошо так на даосскую ложится. Ровненько.


Вопрос про совмещение, а не про замещение.

----------


## Эделизи

> Вопрос про совмещение, а не про замещение.


Если непонятно - по моему, нет, невозможно.
У одной традиции - бессмертие, у другой - прекращение всякого бытия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

Тут Прохоров (который не построил чудо авто) учил свою команду баскетболистов в Америке старой тибеткой боевой школе, вернее показывал упражнения для координации. 
Есть в сети видео, как лама показывает боевые приемы европейцам. Бесконтактный бой.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Если непонятно - по моему, нет, невозможно.
> У одной традиции - бессмертие, у другой - прекращение всякого бытия.


А в сутрах и шастрах попадалось как раз о бессмертии :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> А в сутрах и шастрах попадалось как раз о бессмертии


, 

Пема Ванчук, но согласитесь, если где и есть бессмертие в буддийских текста, это упайя.
Я даже не прошу ссылок на эти  тексты, впрочем  можете дать (Вы сами стремитесь к бессмертию, что ли?)

Знаю, что Вы очень серьезно занимаетесь ( из ваших постов), не поделитесь впечатлениями,  а буде того сидхами (они в этом искусстве на раз два, я уж знаю).

----------

Говинда (05.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> , 
> 
> Пема Ванчук, но согласитесь, если где и есть бессмертие в буддийских текста, это упайя.
> Я даже не прошу ссылок на эти  тексты, впрочем  можете дать (Вы сами стремитесь к бессмертию, что ли?)
> 
> Знаю, что Вы очень серьезно занимаетесь ( из ваших постов), не поделитесь впечатлениями,  а буде того сидхами (они в этом искусстве на раз два, я уж знаю).


Благодарю за столь лестные отзывы о моих занятиях. Просто у меня есть немного свободного времени на то, чтобы ковыряться в разных текстах и кое-что переводить. 
О бессмертии Татхагаты сказано в таких текстах, как "Сутра Золотистого света", "Саддхарма-пундарика-сутра". В комментариях Дзонгсара Кхъенце Ринпоче на Мадхъямака-аватару сказано уже и о том, что и бодхисаттвы могут продлевать свою жизнь бесконечно:



> _8.3.Самсара была остановлена и он достиг десяти сил,
> Для живых существ, он будет проявляться разными способами
> _
> Он остановил самсару.  Это  означает, что он больше не будет рождѐн в самсаре из-за 
> кармы, омрачений и неведения. Но,  поскольку бодхисаттва восьмого уровня достиг десяти сил, он будет проявляться множеством разных способов,  для множества разных существ, во множестве разных времѐн. Вкратце, десять сил следующие:
> *1.  Сила жизни. Если бодхисаттва захочет, он может продолжать жить бесконечно.*


По сути, вопрос, имхо, в том, является ли упайей утверждение о бесконечности жизни Татхагаты или же является упайей утверждение о том, что даже Татхагата покидает этот мир и что даже его тело подвержено распаду. 
Лично я не стремлюсь жить вечно, хоть и занимаюсь цигун, хотя, насколько я знаю, например, о жизни инструкторов Чжун Юань Цигун, многие из них не то чтобы жили вечно, а даже и умирают сравнительно молодыми.

----------

Алик (06.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2015), Паня (05.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Попробуйте постоять в столбе сначала. хотя бы месяц регулярно по 20-30 минут. Лучше с утра. Посмотрите как пойдет. хотя и это с учителем. лучше. С хорошим. С очень хорошим.
> 
> Насчет гневаться - при избытке энергии больше будете. С жизненными силами там все ок. Спать тоже меньше будете, это нормально. Но ментальные проблемы при избытке энергии - Усиливаются. Поэтому в пещерах веками старцы травцой и дождицей питались и никакого цигун не делали. 
> 
> В начале изменения очень сильно пойдут, почувствуешь себя сверхчеловеком и захочется хапнуть больше. Я один раз до практиковалась до кровоизлияния в глаза. Глаза красные были как у кролика, а в голове словно чугунный шар перекатывался. Сейчас понимаю, что до инсульта тогда было недалеко ))) Ну, очень гордилась собой с красными глазами.
> 
> Ушла из этой шайтанщины потому что там цель жизнь - бессмертие. А я очень люблю рассказ Шекли  "Кое -что задаром", ну и как услышала, что где-то в радугу превращаются - переметнулась.
> 
> Попробуйте, расскажите.


Есть же и буддийские монахи, которые практикуют цигун, например в Шаолине. Вот видел объявления что мастер оттуда в Москве дает уроки, и у них там еще и буддизм присутствует в практиках. 

Только столбом, или другие упражнения? Обязательно ли у мастера брать уроки, или самому можно? Я очень поверхностно знаком с Ба дуань цзин, но вроде видел что-то такое, что это даже не цигун.

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Есть же и буддийские монахи, которые практикуют цигун, например в Шаолине. Вот видел объявления что мастер оттуда в Москве дает уроки, и у них там еще и буддизм присутствует в практиках. 
> 
> Только столбом, или другие упражнения? Обязательно ли у мастера брать уроки, или самому можно? Я очень поверхностно знаком с Ба дуань цзин, но вроде видел что-то такое, что это даже не цигун.


Можете сами пробовать, но не советую. Даже в стоянии столбом много нюансов, как мне говорили мои учителя. Как по мне, динамические формы, вроде "18 форм Линь Хоушэна" в этом плане безопаснее столбовой работы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015), Эфрон (04.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Даосский канон " 8 пьяных бессмертных". Все о нем слышали.
> Если дадите  ссылку на радугу даосов буду очень рада  ))


Не думаю, что китайцы будут эти техники нам выдавать, да и термин «_радужное тело_» у них будет по-другому озвучиваться.
_К примеру_: 
буддист скажет - чтобы дойти до «радужного тела», должен пройти *процесс изменения энергии в теле*.
Китаец скажет - *Перегонка — основной процесс изменения энергии в теле* — стал основанием для развития многих внутренних практик и, по одной из версий, породил стиль пьяницы.
В интернете пока только вот чего нарыл про свет (_нефритовый свет_):
По одной из легенд, во время этого путешествия как раз и произошли обширные возлияния под предводительством Лань Цайхэ, которые кончились тем, что все бессмертные начали вытворять всяческие фокусы. Сам Лань Цайхэ начал бегать по земле, при этом от каждого его шага *излучался нефритовый свет*. Хэ Сяньгу стала выращивать цветы из плоской бамбуковой корзины; Цао Гоцзю демонстрировал различные звуки своими деревянными трещотками; Ли Тегуай — кататься на своем железном посохе, а Чжунли Цюань — на веере, Чжан Голао скакал на своем осле задом наперед, а Хань Сянцзы предался любимому занятию — изготовлению вина из воды. Люй Дунбинь же воспользовался очередным случаем для приготовления эликсира. Но его нетрезвое состояние не позволяло ему удерживать тигель в равновесии, и тогда он создал восемь последовательностей приготовления бессмертного эликсира в пьяном состоянии. Остальные бессмертные, видя, что Люй Дунбинь даже навеселе не теряет времени даром, присоединились к процессу создания эликсира. В результате было получено 64 последовательности пьяных бессмертных, которые впоследствии описал Люй Дунбинь и которые позже оказались спрятанными в горах Хуашань, в провинции Шан-си (Shaanxi). Позже их нашли странствующие монахи и поведали о них миру.

http://dragon-wushu.ru/forum/index.p...mhbiu8b59q9985

----------

Эделизи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Есть же и буддийские монахи, которые практикуют цигун, например в Шаолине. Вот видел объявления что мастер оттуда в Москве дает уроки, и у них там еще и буддизм присутствует в практиках. 
> 
> Только столбом, или другие упражнения? Обязательно ли у мастера брать уроки, или самому можно? Я очень поверхностно знаком с Ба дуань цзин, но вроде видел что-то такое, что это даже не цигун.


Пема Ванчук и я говорю Вам: с адекватным учителем. А то вылетите в астрал и вас нам будет не хватать.
Если такого нет, и очень хочется, максимум 20 минут в день. Начиная с пяти минут.
П.с.
Извините, Пема Ванчук, что я Вас как пример пример привожу. Просто без Вас слабо выгляжу

----------

Алик (06.11.2015), Нико (04.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.11.2015), Эфрон (05.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Пема Ванчук и я говорю Вам: с адекватным учителем. А то вылетите в астрал и вас нам будет не хватать.
> Если такого нет, и очень хочется, максимум 20 минут в день. Начиная с пяти минут.
> П.с.
> Извините, Пема Ванчук, что я Вас как пример пример привожу. Просто без Вас слабо выгляжу


Это я пока всё равно на необозримое, далекое будущее интересуюсь  :Smilie: 

По роликам в интернете пробовал стоять столбом как-то, но больше 1-2-3 минут не получалось - растяжки нет, а там ноги нужно все же под определенным углом держать, растяжка для этого нужна.

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.11.2015), Эделизи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это я пока всё равно на необозримое, далекое будущее интересуюсь 
> 
> .


Дак Вы правы. Учитель рекомендовал заниматься цигуном после 40- ка лет. И то не всем.

----------

Эфрон (05.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пема Ванчук и я говорю Вам: с адекватным учителем. А то вылетите в астрал и вас нам будет не хватать.
> Если такого нет, и очень хочется, максимум 20 минут в день. Начиная с пяти минут.
> П.с.
> Извините, Пема Ванчук, что я Вас как пример пример привожу. Просто без Вас слабо выгляжу


Да, начиная с пяти минут. Китайские исследователи вроде бы нашли минимум при котором столб работает- два раза в день по 15 минут. Ну и, опять же, от суток зависит. Я раньше не особо верил в заморочки и предрассудки по поводу столбов в плане запрета на мытье рук и еду сразу после занятий, в плане выбора часа занятий и т.д., но на своем опыте убедился, что эти запреты работают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015), Эфрон (05.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Да, начиная с пяти минут. Китайские исследователи вроде бы нашли минимум при котором столб работает- два раза в день по 15 минут. Ну и, опять же, от суток зависит. Я раньше не особо верил в заморочки и предрассудки по поводу столбов в плане запрета на мытье рук и еду сразу после занятий, в плане выбора часа занятий и т.д., но на своем опыте убедился, что эти запреты работают.


А руки то почему мыть нельзя?

----------


## Эделизи

> А руки то почему мыть нельзя?


Ци полезную смываешь, которую заработал стоянием в столбе. Рекомендуется после столба омыться или прохлопаться этой новой ци. Всухую. А душ через два часа.

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Это я пока всё равно на необозримое, далекое будущее интересуюсь 
> 
> По роликам в интернете пробовал стоять столбом как-то, но больше 1-2-3 минут не получалось - растяжки нет, а там ноги нужно все же под определенным углом держать, растяжка для этого нужна.


Зачем в столбе растяжка? Ноги на ширине плеч же.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А руки то почему мыть нельзя?


Как мне говорили, может дисбаланс энергий развиться.

----------


## Айрат

> Это я пока всё равно на необозримое, далекое будущее интересуюсь 
> 
> По роликам в интернете пробовал стоять столбом как-то, но больше 1-2-3 минут не получалось - растяжки нет, а там ноги нужно все же под определенным углом держать, растяжка для этого нужна.


Для простого столба растяжка не нужна. Вы, похоже, в позе всадника из жестких направлений цигуна стоите. Настоятельно рекомендую, найдите инструктора, не майтесь ерундой по роликам из интернета.

А по поводу мытья рук, если нормально "упаковали" энергию в конце занятия, то минут через 20-30 можно и руки помыть )))

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.11.2015), Эделизи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

Не нашел тот ролик про ламу с обучающим ретритом, который давно мне попадался по бесконтактному бою, но вот есть другое:


А это алигарх учит свою команду упражнениям из тибетской боевой системы "ТЕСКАО"., как он говорит сильно засекреченной:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не нашел тот ролик про ламу с обучающим ретритом, который давно мне попадался по бесконтактному бою, но вот есть другое:
> 
> 
> А это алигарх учит свою команду упражнениям из тибетской боевой системы "ТЕСКАО"., как он говорит сильно засекреченной:


Это, наверное, в тему "юмор" надо продублировать :Smilie:

----------

Алик (06.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Это, наверное, в тему "юмор" надо продублировать


Тогда попробуйте так сделать как они и посмеемся!

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Тогда попробуйте так сделать как они и посмеемся!


Жонглировать мячиками как-то лень, мне проще штангу пожать, мешок попинать и побороться. Вообще само слово "тескао" звучит, имхо, очень уж не по-тибетски

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Жонглировать мячиками как-то лень, мне проще штангу пожать, мешок попинать и побороться. Вообще само слово "тескао" звучит, имхо, очень уж не по-тибетски


Да, уж. Жонглировать мячиками это тяжелый труд. Слишком много систем работает одномоментно, а штангу любой может тягать, разница только в весе.

----------


## Алик

> Тогда попробуйте так сделать как они и посмеемся!


Так правда же смешно, особенно про бесконтактный бой. Мы тоже в молодости кирпичи кололи, графины кулаками разбивали и на битых бутылках лежали на показухах. Но без всякой мистики обходились при этом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2015), Дубинин (06.11.2015), Паня (06.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (06.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Так правда же смешно, особенно про бесконтактный бой. Мы тоже в молодости кирпичи кололи, графины кулаками разбивали и на битых бутылках лежали на показухах. Но без всякой мистики обходились при этом.


Тогда и трава была - зеленее, и небо - голубее, и колбаса - колбаснее.

----------


## Алик

> Тогда и трава была - зеленее, и небо - голубее, и колбаса - колбаснее.


Про колбасу согласен - мясорубку крутил, когда бабушка домашние колбасы свиные делала, про траву и небо- не согласен: они цвет не поменяли).

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Про колбасу согласен - мясорубку крутил, когда бабушка домашние колбасы свиные делала, про траву и небо- не согласен: они цвет не поменяли).


Нормальный повседневный ум, склонный сравнивать, как было прежде и стало теперь. Как же здесь проявляется "здесь и сейчас"?

Исключительно с желанием научиться путному.

----------


## Алик

> Нормальный повседневный ум, склонный сравнивать, как было прежде и стало теперь. Как же здесь проявляется "здесь и сейчас"?
> 
> Исключительно с желанием научиться путному.


Дорогой Монферран, как можно научиться тому, что есть у Вас с рождения? Вы физически не можете быть нигде, кроме как здесь и сейчас. Но осознать это не позволяет разделяющий всё и вся рассудок, следовательно, чтобы проявилось "здесь и сейчас", нужно убедить рассудок на время замолчать. Как это сделать : мысли и образы питаются моим вниманием к ним - если оставить их без внимания, они сами исчезнут. В дзен для этого есть особый способ  медитации - сикантадза, или позиция стороннего наблюдателя  ( очень хорошая статья о сикантадза http://yogic1.narod.ru/shikantaza.html ). Мне очень помог ответ Мьонг Гонг Сунима (отрывок из книги "Посыпание Будды пеплом" ):
" Рассказ о Мунк Ик Жил некогда великий Дзен Мастер, по имени Поп Ан Мунк Ик. Он основал многие храмы, дал 63 трансмиссии своим последователям и был Первым Патриархом в школе Дзен Поп АН. Когда Мунк Ик был учеником Дзен Мастера На Хана, он прославился своей исключительной памятью: читал наизусть многие сутры слово в слово, много медитировал и его ум стал ясным. Обычно, тем кто спрашивал его об истине, он говорил: «Все три мира, все Дхармы и все Будды созданы одним лишь умом». В это время в Китае, странствующие монахи, освободившие себя от всех привязанностей, путешествовали от монастыря к монастырю, от Мастера к Мастеру, как облака по небу. И не мешали им никакие барьеры. Одно время Мунк Ику нравились эти монахи и их образ жизни. Однажды он, решившись последовать их примеру, пришёл к На Хану и сказал: «Я пришёл попрощаться, Мастер. Собираюсь с этого времени вести жизнь без препятствий. Поэтому, я завтра оставляю вас». Мастер слегка поднял брови и сказал: «Прекрасно, иди, если ты думаешь, что готов к такой жизни». Мунк Ик сказал: «О! Я вполне готов». «Ладно, — сказал Мастер — позволь мне проверить тебя, просто удостовериться. Ты часто говоришь, что вся Вселенная создана одним лишь умом. Посмотри вон туда, в сад. Видишь большие валуны?» «Да». «Скажи мне тогда, они внутри твоего ума или снаружи?» Без малейшего колебания Мунк Ик ответил: «Конечно, они в моем уме. Как может что-нибудь быть снаружи?» Мастер хмыкнул и сказал: «В таком случае, иди и выспись хорошенько. Твое завтрашнее путешествие обещает быть тяжёлым, со всеми этими валунами в твоем уме». Мунк Ик вспыхнул от смущения и замешательства, и опустил глаза. Помолчав, Мастер сказал: «Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Как только Мунк Ик услышал такие слова, его ум распахнулся. Он опять поклонился и сказал: «Ах, Мастер, что ещё не готово сейчас?» Внезапно Мастер закричал: «Мунк Ик!» Мунк в ответ крикнул: «Да!» «Очень хорошо, — сказал Мастер — теперь, когда ты готов, можешь идти»." http://zendao.ru/Contacts

----------

Альбина (07.11.2015), Монферран (06.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Если вернуться к теме о цигун и практике буддизма. Как-то я спросил Дзэн мастера Олега Шука на эту тему, он сказал, что ему Сон-Ю помогло развить "хара", но он знал людей, которым работа с энергией не помогла в практике Дзэн.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Если вернуться к теме о цигун и практике буддизма. Как-то я спросил Дзэн мастера Олега Шука на эту тему, он сказал, что ему Сон-Ю помогло развить "хара", но он знал людей, которым работа с энергией не помогла в практике Дзэн.


Кажется у Дзен Мастера Сунг Сан есть слова, где он говорит, что если развивать тело, то получится путь тела, а не ума.

----------

Альбина (07.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

*Каларипаятта.*

Некоторые историки утверждают, что, что корни искусства уходят в глубь тысячелетий. Легенда приписывает его создание Парашураму – ”герою с топором”, или шестому воплощению бога Вишну, одного из божеств индусской троицы. Он обучил этому искусству других брахманов. Индийские эпосы “Махабхарата” и “Рамаяна” упоминают боевое искусство под названием “Дханурведа”. Некоторые мастера утверждают, что их искусство происходит именно от Дханурведы.


_Вопрос_: Многие восточные единоборства имеют в своём арсенале приёмы воздействия на болевые точки, расположенные на теле противника. Такие приёмы получили общее название *дим мак*. Существуют ли аналогичные приёмы в каларипаятту?

_Ответ:_ Такие приёмы являются основой нашего искусства. В *“Марма сутре*”, древней книге по каларипаятту, описаны 108 болевых точек на теле человека, удары в 12 из которых смертельны.
Основой боевого искусства являются четыре вида садхакам, или упражнений (для рук, для ног, для тела и прыжки, основанные на силе дыхания). Вообще садхакам в полном понимании — это ежедневная тренировка, доводящая навыки ученика до совершенства. _Высшая стадия — сиддхи — есть особая концентрация в теле физической и духовной энергии, раскрывающая потаённый потенциал человеческого тела, дарящая экстраординарные способности._
К таинственной науке жизненных точек (мармачикитса) бойцы допускаются не сразу и не все. Один из трактатов гласит «... наблюдай за учеником 12 лет и лишь после этого делись с ним знанием. Не делись этим знанием с жестоким, но лишь с Шива йоги».

Только овладев искусством полного контроля своих сил и эмоций, показав себя с лучшей и светлой стороны, ученик может рассчитывать на возможность постичь великое и опасное знание.

Известно, что существует более 100 мармас, или жизненно важных точек Семь из них столь чувствительны, что владеющий знанием может заставить любого потерять сознание или равновесие всего лишь одним прикосновением к ним.

Мало того, существуют настоящие «точки смерти» — удар в них может мгновенно убить. Касание к другим — вызывает сильную боль либо паралич (иногда на несколько месяцев). Но не все точки на теле столь опасны. С их помощью можно лечить, восстанавливать равновесие элементов в теле.

Все учителя каларипаятту одновременно являются и прекрасными врачевателями, а сам традиционный калари — это ещё и места, где лечат. Ашану пользуются громадным уважением и почитаются как обладатели целительной силы. Они в своей врачебной практике используют специально приготовленные мази и масла, легко справляются с вывихами, переломами, могут остановить кровотечение, а могут лишь простым наложением своих ладоней на больное место анестезировать повреждённую руку или ногу.

_Исследователи утверждают, что большую роль в искусстве каларипаятту играет древняя воинская магия, однако о ней мало что известно, а посвящённые в неё свято хранят тайну.
_
В каларипаятту имеется также много техник _динамической йоги, о которой непосвящённые мало что слышали_. *Между тем именно эти загадочные техники через определённую организацию психики открывают практикующим доступ к энергиям шакти — энергиям духовного роста и действий в физическом мире.*

Когда Индия оказалась под колониальным гнётом Англии, искусство каларипаятту стало исчезать. Колонизаторы видели в нём опасность для себя и безжалостно уничтожали мастеров и их школы. Впрочем, для опасений у англичан были реальные основания, и в Керале до сих пор считают, что если бы не предательство своих, англичане никогда бы не смогли захватить эту землю.

Но каларипаятту не исчезло полностью, его знания сохранялись в народе и бережно передавались от поколения к поколению. И в XX веке началось активное возрождение этого забытого боевого искусства, увлечение древним боевым знанием продолжает набирать обороты.

Удивительное дело — большая часть современных мастеров каларипаятту по-прежнему относится к особой боевой касте наджаров и ведёт свою родословную от времён куда более древних, чем приход английских колонизаторов.

Кто видал, слышал, знаком с этой  *“Марма сутрой”*?

----------

Говинда (07.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> *Каларипаятта.*
> 
> Некоторые историки утверждают, что, что корни искусства уходят в глубь тысячелетий. Легенда приписывает его создание Парашураму – ”герою с топором”, или шестому воплощению бога Вишну, одного из божеств индусской троицы. Он обучил этому искусству других брахманов. Индийские эпосы “Махабхарата” и “Рамаяна” упоминают боевое искусство под названием “Дханурведа”. Некоторые мастера утверждают, что их искусство происходит именно от Дханурведы.
> 
> 
> _Вопрос_: Многие восточные единоборства имеют в своём арсенале приёмы воздействия на болевые точки, расположенные на теле противника. Такие приёмы получили общее название *дим мак*. Существуют ли аналогичные приёмы в каларипаятту?
> 
> _Ответ:_ Такие приёмы являются основой нашего искусства. В *“Марма сутре*”, древней книге по каларипаятту, описаны 108 болевых точек на теле человека, удары в 12 из которых смертельны.
> Основой боевого искусства являются четыре вида садхакам, или упражнений (для рук, для ног, для тела и прыжки, основанные на силе дыхания). Вообще садхакам в полном понимании — это ежедневная тренировка, доводящая навыки ученика до совершенства. _Высшая стадия — сиддхи — есть особая концентрация в теле физической и духовной энергии, раскрывающая потаённый потенциал человеческого тела, дарящая экстраординарные способности._
> ...


С точечной работой немножко знакомили, но тут, имхо, скорее попытка показать, что "индийское кунг-фу не хуже китайского"  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нашёл только упоминание «аюрведического исцеления марма» в списке «полный список нью-эйдж учений» в книге «Энциклопедия нью-эйдж верований».

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

मर्मन्

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> मर्मन्


На сочетание «марма сутра», написанное деванагари, гугл выдаёт ровно один результат, там какая-то книга на хинди, возможно про современную индийскую литературу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> С точечной работой немножко знакомили, но тут, имхо, скорее попытка показать, что "индийское кунг-фу не хуже китайского"



Здесь скорее не кунг-фу, а* мармайога* (боевая йога). 

Мармы напоминают точки акупунктуры китайской медицины, однако, у марм более широкий спектр функций. Слово «марма» означает «зона жизни» или «особо чувствительная точка». Мармы, как и малые чакры, похожи на миниатюрные нейрокомпьютеры, управляющие движением жизненной энергии (праной). Мармы действуют как энергетические клапаны в пранических каналах, они открывают и блокируют, интенсифицируют и направляют потоки жизненной энергии в различные области тела. Воздействуя на мармы, можно управлять различными физиологическими и психологическими процессами. Учения о мармах, или марма-видья, играет огромную роль в оздоровлении и омоложение организма. Великий Сушрута подчёркивал важность марм в хирургической практике. Знание марм важно в аюрведической диагностике, мармы являются ключевыми зонами аюрвидического массажа и практического целительства. 


http://agarta-portal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9579 
http://www.moscowuniversityclub.ru/home.asp?artId=15695 
http://www.waylove.ru/t3782

----------


## Алик

http://www.moscowuniversityclub.ru/home.asp?artId=15695   Другой тамильский текст,"Варма Кутирам", описывает название, расположение, симптомы поражения и противодействия для другой из 12-ти смертельных точек:
    "Между бровями, ниже на одно рисовое звено, имя этог центра - тилада калам. Если он ломается при ударе, наступает смерть. Это смертельный центр. Если после удара нет перелома, человек открывает рот и смотрит в небо. Это будет продолжаться 3 и ¾ налика (90 минут). Я научу вас секретной технике. Схватите его за волосы, собранные в хвост на вершине головы и посадите его, и ударьте в центр макушки (темени) головы. Массируйте пинкалай (два нади, идущие по задней части шеи к ушам). Измельчите сушёный имбирь и выдуйте это в нос пострадавшего. Когда вы дадите рисовый отвар, будьте уверены, с пациентом всё будет хорошо". :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, задачи тела и ума должны быть приближенными. И быть опорой друг для друга. Смысла тягать штанги не вижу. А вот развивать внимательность и концентрацию, точность и мгновенную реакцию может быть полезным.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Мне кажется, задачи тела и ума должны быть приближенными. И быть опорой друг для друга. Смысла тягать штанги не вижу. А вот развивать внимательность и концентрацию, точность и мгновенную реакцию может быть полезным.


Занятие со штангой тоже могут быть способом созерцания тела. Многие люди своего тела толком не ощущают, к тому же телесные занятия, имхо, могут быть профилактикой от того, что принято называть "чаньской болезнью" или "болезнью ветра". Как-то общался на эту тему с Андреем Парибком и оба мы, оказывается, переживаем сходный опыт- после занятий с "железом" сознание немного замутняется и "тупеет", например, мне сразу после тренажерного зала сложно садиться и что-то переводить или писать диссер. Возможно, такое "заземление" может быть полезно, чтобы не сильно "улететь" от медитативной практики?

----------


## Алик

Тяжелая атлетика - это не тягать штангу. Занимался (в молодости ) и этим видом спорта. На тренировках чего только не делали (  и бегали, и отжимались, и подтягивались, и тянулись, и в регби играли). А техника жима, толчка и рывка - это вообще на несколько страниц потянет. Нас полгода вообще к штанге не подпускал тренер - только с грифом от штанги тренировались.
О том, что борьба с железом делает человека тупым качком  - можно почитать биографию легенды тяжелой атлетики Юрия Власова  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (09.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Занятие со штангой тоже могут быть способом созерцания тела. Многие люди своего тела толком не ощущают, к тому же телесные занятия, имхо, могут быть профилактикой от того, что принято называть "чаньской болезнью" или "болезнью ветра". Как-то общался на эту тему с Андреем Парибком и оба мы, оказывается, переживаем сходный опыт- после занятий с "железом" сознание немного замутняется и "тупеет", например, мне сразу после тренажерного зала сложно садиться и что-то переводить или писать диссер. Возможно, такое "заземление" может быть полезно, чтобы не сильно "улететь" от медитативной практики?


Да, я знаю. Могут быть созерцанием, а могут быть страстной привязанностью. Главное, не увлекаться слишком тем, что по сути Дхармой не является. Делать надо то, что необходимо и достаточно и не забывать о мотивации. Боевые искусства и спорт сами по себе не являются Дхармой.

Ну, а тело должно быть здоровым.

----------


## Альбина

> Да, я знаю. Могут быть созерцанием, а могут быть страстной привязанностью. Главное, не увлекаться слишком тем, что по сути Дхармой не является. Делать надо то, что необходимо и достаточно и не забывать о мотивации. Боевые искусства и спорт сами по себе не являются Дхармой.
> 
> Ну, а тело должно быть здоровым.


Если правильно созерцать (ощущать) свое тело, (как очень верно говорит Уваж. Пема Ванчук), то оно само подкинет идеи, как его развивать.  :Smilie:  И тогда здоровья будет -воз.
Вполне это может быть и штанга- почему нет . Тело ,между прочим, лучше ума знает,что ему необходимо, ну правда при определенных условиях  состояния ума.. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (09.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Занятие со штангой тоже могут быть способом созерцания тела.


У меня от гантелей ум успокаивается почти как от садханы.

----------

Алик (09.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2015), Шавырин (10.11.2015), Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да, я знаю. Могут быть созерцанием, а могут быть страстной привязанностью. Главное, не увлекаться слишком тем, что по сути Дхармой не является. Делать надо то, что необходимо и достаточно и не забывать о мотивации. Боевые искусства и спорт сами по себе не являются Дхармой.
> 
> Ну, а тело должно быть здоровым.


Без правильной мотивации, имхо, даже хождение к ламам, рецитация мантр и сидение в ретритах не является Дхармой :Smilie:

----------

Алик (10.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> У меня от гантелей ум успокаивается почти как от садханы.


Вот-вот, успокоение ума и в итоге весьма сложно становиться этим успокоенным умом продуцировать сансарные "пузыри".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2015), Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот-вот, успокоение ума и в итоге весьма сложно становиться этим успокоенным умом продуцировать сансарные "пузыри".


10 км бегом тоже хорошо стабилизирует психику. Ничего секретного нет - движение доставляет кислород , а переключать ум на конкретные действия и простые мсли 2 пробежать столько то, отжаться столько то, конечно, отвлекает от пузырей. На некоторое время. Но клеши искореняют не только этим)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Занятие со штангой тоже могут быть способом созерцания тела. Многие люди своего тела толком не ощущают, к тому же телесные занятия, имхо, могут быть профилактикой от того, что принято называть "чаньской болезнью" или "болезнью ветра". Как-то общался на эту тему с Андреем Парибком и оба мы, оказывается, переживаем сходный опыт- после занятий с "железом" сознание немного замутняется и "тупеет", например, мне сразу после тренажерного зала сложно садиться и что-то переводить или писать диссер. Возможно, такое "заземление" может быть полезно, чтобы не сильно "улететь" от медитативной практики?


А у меня наоборот, после занятий с железом ум становится более спокойным и менее подверженным эмоциональным колебаниям, не теряя при этом ясности. Возможно потому что я, следуя заветам Шварцнеггера, при выполнении упражнения концентрируюсь на работе мышечной группы (чем не шинэ?) да и в целом стараюсь не "витать в облаках" находясь на тренировке.

----------

Алик (10.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2015), Шавырин (10.11.2015), Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> А у меня наоборот, после занятий с железом ум становится более спокойным и менее подверженным эмоциональным колебаниям, не теряя при этом ясности. Возможно потому что я, следуя заветам Шварцнеггера, при выполнении упражнения концентрируюсь на работе мышечной группы (чем не шинэ?) да и в целом стараюсь не "витать в облаках" находясь на тренировке.


Какое-то время в молодости занималась пауэрлифтингом, даже вроде разряд присвоили. самый низший. Прекрасно помню, как возвращалась, домой по снежку, после тренировки, с совершенно пустой головой. Прекрасное ощущение.
На штанге невозможно не концентрироваться иначе бед будет какой-нибудь.
Все хочу вернуться, нравилось мне это.

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2015), Алик (10.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2015), Паня (10.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Какое-то время в молодости занималась пауэрлифтингом, даже вроде разряд присвоили. самый низший. Прекрасно помню, как возвращалась, домой по снежку, после тренировки, с совершенно пустой головой. Прекрасное ощущение.
> На штанге невозможно не концентрироваться иначе бед будет какой-нибудь.
> Все хочу вернуться, нравилось мне это.


И сколько жим лёжа был? (про присед даже не спрашиваю- у тётьков ноги не хуже  чем у дядьков)

----------


## Эделизи

> И сколько жим лёжа был? (про присед даже не спрашиваю- у тётьков ноги не хуже  чем у дядьков)


Вот, не помню, Дубинин. про присед в максимальной форме вроде ???. Лежа, наверное, ??? - максимум. Это было 20 лет назад. Весила до 52-х кг. Когда в дзюдо выступала до этого - до 48 кг.

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2015), Алик (10.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015), Дубинин (10.11.2015), Паня (10.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот, не помню, Дубинин. про присед в максимальной форме вроде 70. Лежа, наверное, 150 - максимум. Это было 20 лет назад. Весила до 52-х кг. Когда в дзюдо выступала до этого - до 48 кг.


А не наоборот? (присед с жимом). Но не суть, знать- волокна белые преобладают. По идее- выносливость силовая- страдает- в отличии от "взрывной"..

----------

Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> А не наоборот? (присед с жимом). Но не суть, знать- волокна белые преобладают. По идее- выносливость силовая- страдает- в отличии от "взрывной"..


Блин, правда, не помню. Еще зал был на первом этаже пятиэтажки, помню нам запрещали штанги сильно бросать - соседи жалуются.
Больше не занималась, а ощущения прекрасные помню. Все хочу снова заняться но думаю - вдруг йога лучше.

----------


## Дубинин

> Блин, правда, не помню. Еще зал был на первом этаже пятиэтажки, помню нам запрещали штанги сильно бросать - соседи жалуются.
> Больше не занималась, а ощущения прекрасные помню. Все хочу снова заняться но думаю - вдруг йога лучше.


Так лучше для чего? Что понимать под Йогой? Гормон от "нравиться заниматься", может быть и полезней и перекрывать риск от предполагаемого вреда от самой "физики". Тут уж на вкус и цвет..

----------

Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Так лучше для чего? Что понимать под Йогой? Гормон от "нравиться заниматься", может быть и полезней и перекрывать риск от предполагаемого вреда от самой "физики". Тут уж на вкус и цвет..


Ну а как же классика против  - колени, ноги руки "полетят"?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну а как же классика против  - колени, ноги руки "полетят"?


Ну ко мне попадали десятки дев с проблемами после йоги и было всего штук пять- шесть дядек лифтёров и тяжёлоатлетов с грыжами- кои проявились- при чихе и завязывании шнурков- бросив заниматься. У профи- да это не избежно, но для "себя"?- с какой стати при грамотной еде-востановлении- разминке-заминке что-то будет? Скорее если не заниматься- то будет. (но по мелочи оно конечно- всяко бывает)

----------

Алик (11.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2015), Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Вот, не помню, Дубинин. про присед в максимальной форме вроде 70. Лежа, наверное, 150 - максимум. Это было 20 лет назад. Весила до 52-х кг. Когда в дзюдо выступала до этого - до 48 кг.


150 кг жим лёжа при 52 кг?!!! Ещё и дзюдо! - и что это я в вас такой влюбленный? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

:Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

:Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

